# Terbinafine side affects



## orange73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hiya, 

Hope you an help...  DH and I are carrying out ICSI tx on a SP next month.  DH has low morphology and count and is about to take the medication Terbinafine for his nails.  Do you think this could this have any possible side affects in decreasing his fertility around the same time as the tx?

Thanks vey much!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No evidence of any effects on fertility with terbinafine. Should be fine to keep taking but do make sure to let clinic know. 


All the best for your upcoming cycle


----------



## orange73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me!

O x


----------

